# i've hit a brick wall with tags/branding... HELP!



## kidkirill (Feb 3, 2009)

ok so i've hit a creative brick wall. i have my tshirt design completed. i am printing it on american apparel shirts and leaving the american apparel tags in (as i believe they have some sort of merit and quality associated with it).

but i still wish to brand my shirts and im unsure of how to. i want to do something creative and different. i don't like the "ed hardy" style of slapping a huge logo on the back of a shirt. ive also seen a seperate tags sewn into the bottom right of the shirt...

anybody seen any cool ways to brand a shirt with your brand? id love any and all input.

thanks,
kirill


----------



## taglessthreads (Sep 16, 2006)

You can always get a "Tagless tag" printed on the inside and put the same info on it that the AA tag has and to keep your credibility you can put "made in USA". Or you can always cut the top tag off with the AA name, leave the bottom in and get your own tags made (Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers) and sew them in on top of the bottom aa tag. 

Best of luck ! 

TT Team


----------



## kidkirill (Feb 3, 2009)

taglessthreads said:


> You can always get a "Tagless tag" printed on the inside and put the same info on it that the AA tag has and to keep your credibility you can put "made in USA". Or you can always cut the top tag off with the AA name, leave the bottom in and get your own tags made (Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers) and sew them in on top of the bottom aa tag.



i was thinking of doing something like that - removing the AA tags and keeping the care tags and then maybe sewing my own tags in or printing something there... but i was also thinking of some innovative/interesting ways to brand the shirt from the outside so that it is visible to anyone - like a cool placement for a print or tag of my logo.


----------



## MardiGrasTexan (Oct 11, 2008)

kidkirill said:


> ok so i've hit a creative brick wall. i have my tshirt design completed. i am printing it on american apparel shirts and leaving the american apparel tags in (as i believe they have some sort of merit and quality associated with it).
> 
> but i still wish to brand my shirts and im unsure of how to. i want to do something creative and different. i don't like the "ed hardy" style of slapping a huge logo on the back of a shirt. ive also seen a seperate tags sewn into the bottom right of the shirt...
> 
> ...


I like the look of the wrap around sleeve tag or a small logo right above where the sleeve tag would go.


----------



## customistic (Feb 10, 2009)

Depending on what you are doing really....

If you are making shirts for a clothing line or something then you can brand it by pressing your logo on the side of the shirt under the tag (looks pretty cool).

If you are trying to brand custom shirts people are ordering, then I offer a $1 discount on shirts my customers want to place my logo on the sleeve of. Other than that, all my shirts just go out with a tag with a business card on one side, and washing directions on the other, tagged to the shirt with a garment tagger.


----------



## mrkiki911 (Feb 8, 2009)

I was debating on whether or not to place my website on the sleeve... I would like to offer a discount, but college kids dont mind from the feedback I have heard 

ex: (i dont have the white tag on my shirts)


----------



## KOSHERHAM.com (Jun 6, 2007)

We use a heat-press and stick our KosherHam.com logo a couple inches below the backside of the collar. We do this for consistent branding.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I use small logo embroidered patches, 4cm x 2cm, which I heatpress on the front bottom hem or sleeve. They have a backing which melts when you press them so no stitching and it's permanent, believe me I've tried to get them off but they won't budge! The test t-shirt I have has been washed 40+ times with no visable difference in the patch, no shrinking or coming away. I buy in batches of 100 and they cost 37p each (52 cents), I'm sure they would be cheaper in the US or if i bought more.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Progeny said:


> I use small logo embroidered patches, 4cm x 2cm, which I heatpress on the front bottom hem or sleeve. They have a backing which melts when you press them so no stitching and it's permanent, believe me I've tried to get them off but they won't budge! The test t-shirt I have has been washed 40+ times with no visable difference in the patch, no shrinking or coming away. I buy in batches of 100 and they cost 37p each (52 cents), I'm sure they would be cheaper in the US or if i bought more.


Hey, Lee, that's a great idea. Do you have a pic of one of those patches?


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Here is the one I mentioned on the test shirt (hanes beefy), sorry I didn't iron it!


----------



## flirteegirl (Apr 10, 2007)

Lee, who is your patch maker? I just placed a large order for custom damask labels that I have to sew in. They were a great value but I'll do anything to lessen the work I have to do.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Progeny said:


> Here is the one I mentioned on the test shirt (hanes beefy), sorry I didn't iron it!


How heavy is it?

From the pics, it seems like the wearer would notice the weight of label, or at least maybe be distracted by the feel of it there.

How does the shirt feel down at the bottom hem when your wearing it?


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

It's not heavy enough to weigh on my scales so it must be less than a gram, it's not noticable on the t-shirt at all even on the sleeve. It is only 40mm long.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Nicole it's a UK company called Temporary Tattoos Body Art from The Creative Nut, the custom patches with a the hot-knife border.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Progeny said:


> It's not heavy enough to weigh on my scales so it must be less than a gram, it's not noticable on the t-shirt at all even on the sleeve. It is only 40mm long.


Ok, thanks. Good to know.


----------



## 1Ali (Mar 5, 2009)

I just ordered our first shirts yesterday <balloon pops> and I opted for the replace tag / custom tagless tag. I would advise to start that way and upgrade as you sale. It's always smart to try to minimize your expenses initially, in my opinion. Hope this helps a little!


----------



## DBO (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a Henleys T-shirt with a similar heatpress patch on the sleeve and its started to curl up at the ends, have you found this with yours Lee?


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

No the sample I showed in the pictures is my test patch and it has not changed in any way since it was pressed on. It's been washed on all settings appropriate for the t-shirt and still shows no sign of coming off, fading or shrinking/distorting. The adhesive backing goes right to the very edge so it should not curl.


----------



## DBO (Mar 17, 2009)

Cool might have to look in to some of these then.


----------



## skotty4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Progeny said:


> Here is the one I mentioned on the test shirt (hanes beefy), sorry I didn't iron it!


 
wow! that looks great


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

That looks good.


----------



## expelled (Mar 30, 2009)

MardiGrasTexan said:


> I like the look of the wrap around sleeve tag or a small logo right above where the sleeve tag would go.


What is this style of tagging generally called? Anyone know of any companies that will print a long ribbon?

Thanks!


----------

